# XD-Freilauf / Unterschied Gen.1 und Gen.2



## Crusher955 (5. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin was das Thema Laufrad angeht noch unerfahren und möchte mir hier gerne etwas Unterstützung holen. 
Ich habe mir gebraucht ein MTB gekauft wo Newmen Laufräder verbaut sind. Unter anderem handelt es sich um Gen.1 J-Bend Naben, an welchen ich nun gerne die Lager tauschen möchte. 
Nach einem erschwerten Ausbau der HR-Achse (saß extrem fest in den Lagern, vermutlich Korrosion) und Ausbau des verbauten XD-Freilaufes stellte ich beim Vergleich zum bereits neu gekauften Freilauf fest, dass zwischen den zwei Lagern des Freilaufes eine Hülse eingesetzt ist. Dies ist beim neuen Freilaufkörper nicht der Fall. Habe ich hier ggf. einen falschen XD-Freilauf (falsche Generation?) gekauft? Die angesprochene Hülse habe ich einmal als Foto angefügt. 
Falls weitere Fotos, also vom Freilauf und ggf der Achse (hab gelesen das es neben der Gen.1 auch ein Upgrade gibt auf Gen.1.5) nötig sind, kann ich diese gerne bereitstellen.


----------



## Dr_Drehmoment (11. Februar 2022)

Ich mache gerade das Upgrade Gen1.5 und bei diesem Upgrade muss man besagte kleine Hülse in den Freilauf zwischen den Lagern mit einbauen. Die Hülse ist im Upgarde-Kit dabei, zusammen mit neuer Hohlachse, 2x2 Kugellager (grün) und 2x Endkappe. Bei Gen1 (gelbe Lager) war keine Hülse eingebaut. Ich vermute: Mit Hülse ist der Freilauf robuster.

PS: Nicht verwechseln mit der Hülse zwischen den Zahnscheiben. Die muss übernommen werden, ist ja aber auch auf der Skizze nicht als Tauschteil markiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crusher955 (11. Februar 2022)

Dr_Drehmoment schrieb:


> Ich mache gerade das Upgrade Gen1.5 und bei diesem Upgrade muss man besagte kleine Hülse in den Freilauf zwischen den Lagern mit einbauen. Die Hülse ist im Upgarde-Kit dabei, zusammen mit neuer Hohlachse, 2x2 Kugellager (grün) und 2x Endkappe. Bei Gen1 (gelbe Lager) war keine Hülse eingebaut. Ich vermute: Mit Hülse ist der Freilauf robuster.
> 
> PS: Nicht verwechseln mit der Hülse zwischen den Zahnscheiben. Die muss übernommen werden, ist ja aber auch auf der Skizze nicht als Tauschteil markiert.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1418486


Hallo Dr_Drehmoment,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Sicherlich wirst du es dir denken können, da mein Post von Dez.21 ist, habe ich mittlerweile die Lösung ebenfalls gefunden, also auf der Seite von Newmen selbst. Wer suchen kann ist also klar im Vorteil. 

Mein Laufradsatz war gebraucht und schon auf Genn1.5 umgebaut. Sofern du das Upgrade auf Gen1.5 selbst gekauft hast würde ich gerne wissen, ob die Hülsen (einmal die zwischen den Zahnscheiben und dem Freilauf) gleich lang ausfallen oder welche die kürzere ist in deinem Fall.


----------



## Dr_Drehmoment (13. Februar 2022)

Unterschiedlich lang.
Wie man auch auf der Zeichnung sehen kann, ist die Hülse zwischen den Zahnscheiben des Freilaufs kürzer.


----------



## Crusher955 (13. Februar 2022)

Dr_Drehmoment schrieb:


> Unterschiedlich lang.
> Wie man auch auf der Zeichnung sehen kann, ist die Hülse zwischen den Zahnscheiben des Freilaufs kürzer.


Sitzt die Hülse dennoch fest zwischen den Lagern oder hat diese ein leichtes Spiel bei dir?


----------



## Dr_Drehmoment (14. Februar 2022)

Die Hülse im Freilauf muss fest eingeklemmt sein zwischen den Kugellagern, sonst sind diese noch nicht tief genug eingepresst.
Hier Fotos ok/nicht ok:


----------



## Crusher955 (14. Februar 2022)

Dr_Drehmoment schrieb:


> Die Hülse im Freilauf muss fest eingeklemmt sein zwischen den Kugellagern, sonst sind diese noch nicht tief genug eingepresst.
> Hier Fotos ok/nicht ok:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1420254


Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Eine Frage am Ende hätte ich noch.
Hast du das Werkezug von Newmen für den Umbau bestellt oder dir anderweitig beholfen? Im Falle der HR-Narbe würde mich das besonders interessieren wegen dem einpressen des zweiten Lagers, nachdem die Achse bereits mit einem Lager verbaut ist.


----------



## Dr_Drehmoment (14. Februar 2022)

Crusher955 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Eine Frage am Ende hätte ich noch.
> Hast du das Werkezug von Newmen für den Umbau bestellt oder dir anderweitig beholfen? Im Falle der HR-Narbe würde mich das besonders interessieren wegen dem einpressen des zweiten Lagers, nachdem die Achse bereits mit einem Lager verbaut ist.


Das einzige Newmen-Werkzeug, das ich benutzt habe, war der Endkappen-Abzieher für 25 €. Dafür habe ich keine Alternative gefunden.
Das 60 € Naben-Werkzeug kann man mit Nüssen und Austreibern ersetzen:


----------



## Crusher955 (14. Februar 2022)

Dr_Drehmoment schrieb:


> Das einzige Newmen-Werkzeug, das ich benutzt habe, war der Endkappen-Abzieher für 25 €. Dafür habe ich keine Alternative gefunden.
> Das 60 € Naben-Werkzeug kann man mit Nüssen und Austreibern ersetzen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1420720


Schöne Austreiber, habe die selben in der Werkstatt!
Danke für den Tipp mit den Nüssen. Den Abzieher habe ich in der Tat auch nachgekauft, einen Austreiber hatte ich noch für die Gen1. Passte in den meisten Fällen, außer am HR halt.


----------



## Dr_Drehmoment (15. Februar 2022)

Wenn man Stecknüsse zum Eintreiben verwendet, muss man beachten, die Größtmöglichen zu wählen, die noch ins Lagergehäuse passen. Somit erfolgt der Kraftfluss über Hammer, Nuss und den äußeren Lagerring (!) und nicht über die sensiblen Kugeln.
Ich habe den Lagersitz noch ein wenig mit Anti-Seize-Montagepaste (Alu-Stahl-Kontakt) eingeschmiert, damit das Lager besser reinflutscht und weniger verkantet.


----------



## MG (23. Februar 2022)

Das einklopfen der Lager über den Außenring ist nicht gut und nicht richtig.
Richtig ist: Die Lager immer über beide Ringe einzuklopfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Drehmoment (23. Februar 2022)

Ok, also noch eine Unterlegscheibe zur Nuss. Du musst verstehen, 60 € für das seltene Benutzen eures Spezialwerkzeuges tut im Geldbeutel weh.

Warum ist Außenring nicht ok? Wenn dort der Kraftfluss durchgeht, bleiben die Kugeln (plus Innenring) doch ohne Belastung und alles ist gut?!
Innenring würde ich verstehen, dass das nicht gut ist, da der Kraftlust durch das gesamte Lager durchgeht.


----------



## concita (23. Februar 2022)

MG schrieb:


> Das einklopfen der Lager über den Außenring ist nicht gut und nicht richtig.
> Richtig ist: Die Lager immer über beide Ringe einzuklopfen.


Maschinenbauer lernen, dass Lager über jenen Ring einzukreisen sind, wo der Festsitz ist. Simple Logik NmE.

Selbiges gilt fürs Klopfen. Pressen ist NmE beim Einbauen das Mass der Dinge dh kein Herumgehaemmere.

Über beide gleichzeitig zu pressen ist worin genau begründet? Frage nur weil ich's gerne verstuende 🤔


P.S. wo die Pros des Umbaues von Gen1 nach Gen2 liegen wäre auch interessant.


----------



## Dr_Drehmoment (23. Februar 2022)

Pro Umbau:

Keine Einstellringe mehr für Achsspiel (furchtbar)
Teilweise größere Kugellager (robuster)


----------



## feedyourhead (23. Februar 2022)

concita schrieb:


> Über beide gleichzeitig zu pressen ist worin genau begründet? Frage nur weil ich's gerne verstuende 🤔





Dr_Drehmoment schrieb:


> Warum ist Außenring nicht ok? Wenn dort der Kraftfluss durchgeht, bleiben die Kugeln (plus Innenring) doch ohne Belastung und alles ist gut?!





MG schrieb:


> Wenn Du bei Gen2 das 2te Lager (jeweils von Naben- oder Freilaufbody) nur über den Außenring einpresst, dann wird folgendes passieren:
> Das Lager wird am Innenring anstehen (am Anschlag der Schulter oder der Hülse) und du presst aber über den Außenring ein: D. h. in dem Moment wo das Lager auf Anschlag geht überträgst Du die Einpresskraft vom Außenring über die Kugeln auf den Innenring. Das kommt daher dass die Lager bei unseren Gen2 Naben immer am Innenring anstehen.
> Du musst Dich von dem Gedanken trennen dass die Lager immer gleichzeitig am Innenring und am Außenring anstehen. Das ist technisch aufgrund der auftretenden Toleranzen nicht möglich.
> Dann ist es einfacher zu verstehen ...


Das erste Lager kann natürlich auch über den Aussenring eingepresst werden.


----------



## Dr_Drehmoment (23. Februar 2022)

Das ist der „Preis“ für den Entfall des Einstellringes und der Einführung der Doppelschulter-Hohlachse Plus Freilauf-Hohlachse, ok, verstanden.


----------

